# Gewitter - Gefahr für den PC?



## Mark (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo Ihr lieben!

In Wien ist gerade Weltuntergang und die Blitze sind zwar traumhaft schön, lassen mich aber auch um meinen PC bangen. Ich fand zwar hier im Forum zwei Beiträge bzgl. Gewitter, aber die waren mir noch zu "spekulativ"; somit:
- Wie "real" ist die Gefahr den Rechner durch ein Gewitter zu beschädigen?
- Wenn, hilft da das Abschalten oder sollte der Rechner vom Netz getrennt werden?
- Macht es dabei einen Unterschied, ob man in einer Hütte auf dem Land oder einem "Hochhaus" in der Stadt wohnt bzw. sind "viele Wohnungen" evtl. ein "Schutz"?

Bitte nicht lachen, ich fürchte mich wirklich... 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (23. Mai 2005)

Hi Mark.

Ich würde sagen, dass nur ausschalten alleine nichts helfen würde, wenn schon vom Netztrennen. 

Übrigens, (http://www.zamg.ac.at/warnsys/public/wie_gew.html) bei solch einer Wetterwarnung würd ich mich freuen unds mir mit dem Notebook vorm Fenster bequem machen.
Haben hier in der Steiermark zwar auch die selbe Stufe, nur genau bei Graz ist nichts.

Naja,
viel Spass noch mit dem Gewitter,
und mit sonstigen Freuden des Lebens. 

Alex


----------



## spirit (24. Mai 2005)

Bei einer ordentlichen Elektroverkabelung (insbesondere Erdung) sollte nichts passieren. Am einfachsten eine Überspannungssteckleiste benutzen. Diese schliesst alle Spannungen ab 650 V/Uss (230V Netz) kurz. Dadurch ist dein Rechner sicher vor den gefährlichen Überspannungen


----------



## Mark (24. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Hm, schade, hatte ja so gehofft, das "Steckerziehen" sei nur eine "Urban Legend" 
Nun sollte ich wohl mal den Preis einer Überspannungssteckleiste mit meinem "Verdienstausfall wg. Gewitter" vergleichen 

@Alex: die Site ist ja super, fortan quasi der Wetterbericht für meinen PC 

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten
und viel Sonne (unabhängig von der Hardware  ),
Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## spirit (25. Mai 2005)

Eine Überspannungsleiste kostet doch nur einen zwanni ;-)


----------



## Spaga (25. Mai 2005)

Ein Überspannungsleiste ist zwar gut, aber bei einem Einschlag in der Nähe hilft das Ding auch nicht. Komplett vom Netz trennen ist das beste. Ein Überschlag von einigen Zentimeter ist niht selten, d.h. liegen parallel andere Steckdosenkabel, dann kann es durchaus vorkommen, das der Blitz die Ü-Leiste "ignoriert" und von Kabel A auf B überschlägt.

Spaga


----------



## ShadowMan (25. Mai 2005)

Gleich die nächste "komische" Frage hinterher:

Hier wurde damals immer gesagt, dass es beim Gewitter vor Einschlägen schützen soll, wenn man möglichst viele Lichter anmacht. Ist da wirklich was dran? Bin leider kein Elektrotechniker, daher weiss ich es nicht 

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Mai 2005)

Spaga hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Überspannungsleiste ist zwar gut, aber bei einem Einschlag in der Nähe hilft das Ding auch nicht. Komplett vom Netz trennen ist das beste. Ein Überschlag von einigen Zentimeter ist niht selten, d.h. liegen parallel andere Steckdosenkabel, dann kann es durchaus vorkommen, das der Blitz die Ü-Leiste "ignoriert" und von Kabel A auf B überschlägt.
> 
> Spaga


Im Privatbereich ist das sicherlich zutreffend. Wenn die Zeit sehr teuer ist, kann ja auch auf USVs zurückgegriffen werden.


----------



## Cecile Etter (29. Mai 2005)

Hier duerfte die Antwort wohl eindeutig sein:bei jedem Gewitter PC Netzstecker raus
Weder USV noch  Ueberspannschutzleiste noch Blitzableiter am Haus nuetzen was.(Nur sehr aufwendige Blitzschutzanlagen am Haus evt.)
Denn wenn ein Blitz einschlaegt ist die Spannung kurzfristig dermassen hoch,dass die oben genannten Schutzeinrichtungen beim PC versagen.Auch TV und Aircondition gehoeren ausgesteckt.Auch internet-Modems sind extrem heikel.Andere Elektrogeraete ohne eingebaute Computerle sind da robuster.
Aus gutem Grund werden dadurch entstandene Schaeden immer von der Garantie ausgeschlossen.
freundlich gruesst cecile


----------

